# My Apologize



## mati rubik (Mar 10, 2011)

I apologize for my behavior in the thread "new WR in 3x3 ...", I made a stupid joke and then lost control of myself, I hope you can understand and forgive my acting, I was really stupid


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 10, 2011)

...


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 10, 2011)

Didn't know anything about it until you posted this. I better go research what happened...


----------



## Edward (Mar 10, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> Didn't know anything about it until you posted this. I better go research what happened...


 
Nope sorry thread deleted. You might hear it on Cubecast


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 10, 2011)

So...what happened?


----------



## Edward (Mar 10, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> So...what happened?


 
Oh man dude it was crazy
Rockets, rockets everywhere
So much blood 
And all from a little joke about a wr


----------



## Zeat (Mar 10, 2011)

The thread Said that a chilean cuber break the world record. It was a joke that i did, it was not malicious... Im sorry

Mk: tampoco es pa ke pongai i hate zeat..lol


----------



## EricReese (Mar 10, 2011)

Edward said:


> Oh man dude it was crazy
> Rockets, rockets everywhere
> So much blood
> And all from a little joke about a wr


 
And the ponies. Dear God, so many ponies


----------



## Your Mother (Mar 10, 2011)

EricReese said:


> And the *ninja* ponies. Dear God, so many *ninja* ponies


 
Fix'd


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 10, 2011)

EricReese said:


> And the ponies. Dear God, so many ponies


 
Oh Jesus don't forget about the bananas.


----------



## Nestor (Mar 10, 2011)

I actually though it was a funny joke... but even funnier the over reaction some people where displaying to it.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 10, 2011)

And I missed it....


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 10, 2011)

moar liek pwnies


----------



## Bapao (Mar 10, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> moar liek pwnies


 
Just sent you a new PM.


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 10, 2011)

Yah, I'll reply. I'm lazy about replying to PMs - just ask cmowla


----------

